# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भारत V/S साउथ अफ्रीका टेस्ट सीरीज 2015

## INDIAN_ROSE22

टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी भारतीय टीम की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही। ओपनर बैट्समैन शिखर धावन बिना खोले फिलांडर की बॉल पर अमला के हाथों कैच आउट हुए। इस समय भारत का भी स्कोर शून्य था। इसके बाद क्रीज पर आए चेतेश्वर पुजारा (31 रन) ने मुरली विजय के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 20 ओवर में 3.15 की एवरेज से 63 रन की पार्टनरशिप की। पार्टनरशिप लंबी होती दिख रही थी कि डीन एल्गर ने पुजारा को LBW कर दिया।

*65 पर गिरे 3 विकेट, विराट 1 रन पर आउट*
*पुजारा के बाद बैटिंग करने आए विराट कोहली को रबाडा ने एल्गर के हाथों कैच आउट कराया। विराट 4 बॉल में सिर्फ एक रन बना सके। अब टीम इंडिया का स्कोर 65 रन पर 3 विकेट हो गया। रबाडा का यह पहला टेस्ट है और उनके करियर का पहला विकेट विराट रहे। विराट का आज बर्थडे भी है और वे कुछ कमाल नहीं कर सके। मैच में रोहित शर्मा को बाहर रखा गया है, जबकि रवींद्र जडेजा टीम में हैं। टी20 और वनडे सीरीज गंवा चुकी टीम इंडिया और कप्तान विराट कोहली पर इस सीरीज को जीतने का काफी दबाव है।*

*टीम इंडिया का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

मुरली विजय
not out
40
80
6
0

शिखर धवन
कै. अमला बो. फिलांडर
0
4
0
0

चेतेश्वर पुजारा
lbw b एल्गर
31
66
6
0

विराट कोहली
कै. एल्गर बो. रबाडा
1
4
0
0

अजिंक्य रहाणे
not out
3
10
0
0












*क्लीन स्वीप करने पर दूसरे नंबर पर पहुंच जाएगी टीम इंडिया
- टीम इंडिया अगर टेस्ट सीरीज में क्लीन स्वीप करेगी तो आईसीसी रैंकिंग में दूसरे नंबर पर पहुंच जाएगी। फिलहाल, द. अफ्रीका (125) रैंकिंग में टॉप पर है। टीम इंडिया अभी 100 अंक के साथ 5वें नंबर पर है।*
*- यदि भारत ने साउथ अफ्रीका का सफाया किया तो उस कंडीशन में दोनों के 112-112 अंक हो जाएंगे, लेकिन साउथ अफ्रीका दशमलव में टीम इंडिया से आगे रहेगा और टॉप पर ही बना रहेगा।*
*- यदि साउथ अफ्रीका ने भारत को 4-0 से हराया तो उसके 130 अंक हो जाएंगे, वहीं भारत के 96 अंक हो जाएंगे।*
*- यदि पाकिस्तान (101) ने इंग्लैंड (102) के खिलाफ शारजाह में अंतिम टेस्ट मैच जीता, तो वह ऑस्ट्रेलिया (106) को पीछे छोड़कर दूसरे स्थान पर पहुंच जाएगा।*
*- अभी ऑस्ट्रेलिया दूसरे, इंग्लैंड तीसरे और पाकिस्तान चौथे स्थान पर है।*

*प्लेइंग इलेवन*
** टीम इंडिया : शिखर धवन, मुरली विजय, चेतेश्वर पुजारा, विराट कोहली, अजिंक्य रहाणे, रिद्धिमान साहा, रवींद्र जडेजा, अमित मिश्रा, उमेश यादव, वरूण आरोन, आर. अश्विन।
* साउथ अफ्रीका : डीन एल्गर, स्टेन वान जिल, फाफ डु प्लेसिस, हाशिम अमला, एबी डिविलियर्स, डेन विलास, वर्नोन फिलांडर, सिमोन हार्मर, डेल स्टेन, रबाडा, इमरान ताहिर।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मोहाली टेस्ट के दूसरे दिन साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ टीम इंडिया ने अपनी दूसरी पारी में एक विकेट के नुकसान पर 65 रन बना लिए हैं। मुरली विजय और चेतेश्वर पुजारा क्रीज पर हैं। भारत को पहला झटका शिखर धवन के रूप में लगा। उन्हें फिलांडर ने डिविलियर्स के हाथों कैच आउट कराया। वे पहली इनिंग की तरह इस इनिंग में भी खाता नहीं खोल सके।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आर. अश्विन ने पहली इनिंग में 5 विकेट लिए। इसके साथ ही टेस्ट क्रिकेट में उनके 150 विकेट भी पूरे हो गए। वे टेस्ट क्रिकेट में सबसे तेजी से 150 विकेट लेने वाले इंडियन बॉलर बन गए। यह कारनामा उन्होंने 29वें मैच में किया। इससे पहले यह रिकॉर्ड अनिल कुंबले और एस. प्रसन्ना के नाम था। दोनों ने 34 टेस्ट में 150 विकेट लिए थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*साउथ अफ्रीका 184 रन पर आउट*
*इससे पहले आर. अश्विन, रवींद्र जडेजा और अमित मिश्रा की घातक बॉलिंग के दम पर भारत ने साउथ अफ्रीका को 184 रन पर समेट दिया। मेहमान टीम की ओर से एबी डिविलियर्स ने सबसे अधिक 63 रन बनाकर आउट हुए। उनके बाद कप्तान हाशिम अमला ने 43 रन की पारी खेली। ऑफ स्पिनर अश्विन ने 51 रन देकर 5, रवींद्र जडेजा ने 55 रन देकर 3 और अमित मिश्रा ने 35 रन देकर 2 विकेट झटके। बता दें कि भारतीय टीम ने अपनी पहली पारी में 201 रन बनाए थे।*

*बेहद खराब शुरुआत, 9 पर गिरे दो विकेट*
*पहले दिन का खेल खत्म होने तक साउथ अफ्रीका ने 2 विकेट के नुकसान पर 28 रन बनाए थे। उसके दो विकेट तो सिर्फ 9 रन पर गिर गए थे। उसे पहला झटका वान जिल के रूप में लगा। उन्हें आर. अश्विन ने 5 रन पर LBW आउट किया। इसके कुछ ही देर बाद प्लेसिस (0) को जडेजा ने शानदार बॉल पर बोल्ड कर दिया। इसके बाद दूसरे दिन शुरुआत में ही डीन एल्गर को अश्विन ने जडेजा के हाथों कैच कराया। वे 37 रन बनाकर आउट हुए। एल्गर के बाद अश्विन ने अमला (43) और विलास (1) को भी आउट कर दिया। लंच के ठीक बाद रवींद्र जडेजा ने फिलांडर (3) को पवेलियन भेजा।*

*6 बैट्समैन लौटे अंडर-10*
*भारीतय दमदार बॉलिंग का अंदाजा इसी से लगाया जा सकता है कि साउथ अफ्रीका के 6 बैट्समैन दहाई का आंकड़ा नहीं छू सके। जिल (5), प्लेसिस (0), विलास (1), फिलांडर (3), हार्मर (7), डेल स्टेन (6) और इमरान ताहिर (4) दहाई का अांकड़ा नहीं छू सके। भारत की ओर से आर. अश्विन ने 5, रवींद्र जडेजा ने 3 और अमित मिश्रा ने दो विकेट लिए।*

*साउथ अफ्रीका का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

डीन एल्गर
कै. जडेजा बो. अश्विन
37
123
2
0

वान जिल
lbw b अश्विन
5
23
1
0

प्लेसिस
बो. जडेजा
0
4
0
0

हाशिम अमला
कै. साहा बो. अश्विन
43
97
6
0

एबी डिविलियर्स
बो. अमित मिश्रा
63
83
6
0

विलास
कै. जडेजा बो. अश्विन
1
3
0
0

फिलांडर
कै. रहाणे बो. जडेजा
3
27
0
0

हार्मर
lbw b अमित मिश्रा
7
25
0
0

डेल स्टेन
स्टम्प साहा
6
14
1
0

रबाडा
not out
1
3
0
0

इमरान ताहिर
कै. पुजारा बो. अश्विन
4
7
1
0




*टीम इंडिया 201 रन, एल्गर ने झटके 4 विकेट*
*इससे पहले भारत ने साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ पहली पारी में 201 रन बनाए। टीम इंडिया के लिए मुरली विजय ने सबसे ज्यादा 75 रन बनाए। उनके अलावा चेतेश्वर पुजारा ने 31 रन और रवींद्र जडेजा ने 38 रन की पारी खेली। साउथ अफ्रीका की ओर से डीन एल्गर ने सबसे ज्यादा 4 विकेट लिए। वर्नोन फिलांडर और इमरान ताहिर ने 2-2 विकेट लिए। एक-एक विकेट रबाडा और हार्मर के नाम रहा।*

*बेहद खराब शुरुआत, शिखर हुए शून्य पर आउट*

*टॉस जीतकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी भारतीय टीम की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही। ओपनर बैट्समैन शिखर धवन बिना खोले फिलांडर की बॉल पर अमला के हाथों कैच आउट हुए। इस समय भारत का भी स्कोर शून्य था। इसके बाद क्रीज पर आए चेतेश्वर पुजारा (31 रन) ने मुरली विजय के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 20 ओवर में 3.15 की एवरेज से 63 रन की पार्टनरशिप की। पार्टनरशिप लंबी होती दिख ही रही थी कि डीन एल्गर ने पुजारा को LBW कर दिया।*

*विराट 1 रन पर आउट*

*पुजारा के बाद बैटिंग करने आए विराट कोहली को रबाडा ने एल्गर के हाथों कैच आउट कराया। विराट 4 बॉल में सिर्फ एक रन बना सके। रबाडा का यह पहला टेस्ट है और उनके करियर का पहला विकेट विराट रहे। विराट का आज बर्थडे भी है और वे कुछ कमाल नहीं कर सके। अजिंक्य रहाणे 15 रन बनाकर चौथे विकेट के रूप में एल्गर का शिकार बने। इसके बाद रिद्धिमान साहा पहली ही बॉल पर पवेलियन चलते बने।*

*मुरली विजय 75 रन बनाकर आउट*

*टीम इंडिया का छठा विकेट विजय के रूप में गिरा। मुरली विजय (75) ने लगातार गिर रहे विकेटों के बीच करियर की 12वीं हाफ सेन्चुरी लगाई। इसी के बाद वे हार्मर की बॉल पर LBW आउट हुए। इसके बाद अमित मिश्रा 6 रन बनाकर एल्गर की बॉल पर स्टेन के हाथों लपके गए। 8वें विकेट के लिए जडेजा और अश्विन ने 42 रन की पार्टनरशिप की। 38 रन के निजी स्कोर पर जडेजा फिलांडर का शिकार बने। इसके बाद अश्विन का साथ देने आए उमेश यादव (5) और वरुण एरॉन (0) के विकेट इमरान ताहिर ने अपने एक ही ओवर में झटक लिए।*

*प्लेइंग इलेवन से बाहर रोहित शर्मा*
*मैच में रोहित शर्मा को बाहर रखा गया है, जबकि रवींद्र जडेजा टीम में हैं। टी20 और वनडे सीरीज गंवा चुकी टीम इंडिया और कप्तान विराट कोहली पर इस सीरीज को जीतने का काफी दबाव है।*

*टीम इंडिया की पहली इनिंग का स्कोर बोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

मुरली विजय
lbw b हर्ममर
75
136
12
0

शिखर धवन
कै. अमला बो. फिलांडर
0
4
0
0

चेतेश्वर पुजारा
lbw b एल्गर
31
66
6
0

विराट कोहली
कै. एल्गर बो. रबाडा
1
4
0
0

अजिंक्य रहाणे
कै. अमला बो. एल्गर
15
48
2
0

रिद्धिमान साहा
कै. अमला बो. एल्गर
0
1
0
0

रवींद्र जडेजा
lbw फिलांडर
38
92
4
0

अमित मिश्रा
कै. स्टेन बो. एल्गर
6
8
1
0

आर. अश्विन
Not out
20
42
0
0

उमेश यादव
बो. इमरान ताहिर
5
7
1
0

वरुण एरॉन
बो. इमरान ताहिर
0
3
0
0

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चार मैचों की सीरीज के दूसरे टेस्ट के पहले दिन साउथ अफ्रीका की पूरी टीम पहली इनिंग में 214 रन बनाकर ऑल आउट हो गई। आर. अश्विन ने 70 रन देकर 4 विकेट और रवींद्र जडेजा ने 50 रन देकर 4 विकेट लिए। साउथ अफ्रीका की तरफ से एबी डिविलियर्स ने सबसे अधिक 85 रन बनाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अश्विन ने एक ही ओर में झटके दो विकेट*
*टॉस हारकर पहले बैटिंग करने उतरी साउथ अफ्रीका की शुरुआत बेहद धीमी रही। ओपनर्स ने शुरुआती छह ओवर में सिर्फ चार रन ही जोड़े। इस दौरान विराट ने बॉलिंग आक्रमण में बदलाव करते हुए आर. अश्विन को बॉल थमाई। उन्होंने आते ही वान जिल को LBW आउट किया। जिल ने 20 बॉल में 2 चौके की मदद से 20 रन बनाए। इसके दो बॉल बाद अश्विन ने नए बैट्समैन प्लेसिस (0) को पुजारा के हाथों कैच आउट कराया।*

*अमला ने बनाए सिर्फ 7 रन*
*हाशिम अमला के रूप में साउथ अफ्रीका को तीसरा झटका लगा। उन्हें 7 रन के निजी स्कोर पर वरुण आरोन ने बोल्ड कर दिया। लंच के ठीक बाद डीन एल्गर को रवींद्र जडेजा ने एक करिश्माई बॉल पर बोल्ड कर दिया। एल्गर ने 81 बॉल में 38 रन बनाए। अश्विन ने जेपी डुमिनी (15) को आउट कर साउथ अफ्रीका का 5वां विकेट गिराया। उनके बाद जडेजा ने विलास (15) को अपनी ही बॉल पर कैच आउट किया।*

*डिविलियर्स ने बनाए 85 रन*
*साउथ अफ्रीका को एबी डिविलियर्स के रूप में सातवां झटका लगा। उन्हें जडेजा ने 85 रन के निजी स्कोर पर साहा के हाथों कैच आउट कराया। जडेजा ने उसी ओवर में रबाडा (0) को भी पवेलियन भेज दिया। मोर्कल (22) को अश्विन ने बिन्नी के हाथों कैच आउट कराया। आखिरी विकेट के रूप में कायली एबॉट (14) रन आउट हुए।*

*साउथ अफ्रीका की पहली इनिंग का स्कोरबोर्ड*
*बैट्समैन*

*रन*
*बॉल*
*4*
*6*

वान जिल
IBW बो. अश्विन
10
20
2
0

डीन एल्गर
बो. जडेजा
38
81
2
1

फाफ डू प्लेसिस
कै. पुजारा बो. अश्विन
0
3
0
0

हाशिम अमला
बो. आरोन
7
18
1
0

एबी डिविलियर्स
कै. साहा बो. जडेजा
85
105
11
1


जेपी डुमिनी
कै. रहाणे बो. अश्विन
15
39
2
0

विलास
कै. एंड बो. जडेजा
15
32
1
0

कायली एबॉट
रन आउट
14
20
2
0

रबाडा
कै. पुजारा बो. जडेजा
0
2
0
0

मोर्कल
कै. बिन्नी बो. अश्विन
22
20
3
0

इमरना ताहिर
not out
0
0
0
0




*डिविलियर्स का 100वां टेस्ट*
*यह मैच एबी डिविलियर्स के करियर का 100वां टेस्ट है। कर्नाटक क्रिकेट संघ ने उन्हें मैच शुरू होने से पहले सम्मानित किया। इस मैदान पर तीन साल बाद कोई टेस्ट खेला जा रहा है। इससे पहले इस मैदान पर सितंबर 2012 में भारत-न्यूजीलैंड के बीच आखिरी टेस्ट खेला गया था। टीम इंडिया मोहाली टेस्ट जीतकर सीरीज में 1-0 की बढ़त पर है।*

*> प्लेइंग इलेवन...*
** भारतीय टीम : मुरली विजय, शिखर धवन, चेतेश्वर पुजारा, विराट कोहली, अजिंक्य रहाणे, रिद्धिमान साहा, रवींद्र जडेजा, स्टुअर्ट बिन्नी, आर. अश्विन, इशांत शर्मा और वरूण आरोन।*
** साउथ अफ्रीका : डीन एल्गर, वान जिल, फॉफ डु प्लेसिस, हाशिम अमला, एबी डिविलियर्स, जेपी डुमिनी, विलास, काइल एबॉट, कैगिसो रबाडा, मोर्ने मोर्कल, इमरान ताहिर।*

----------

